# In praise of Autovan, Wimborne



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

We have tried over a number of months to find a decent repairer for the dashboard on our RMB. We did the work ourselves on our Hymer, but realised that it was a much more complicated job on the RMB.

We eventually booked a repair at Autovan Services, Wimborne. They are very busy but we were happy to wait a couple of months. 

We collected the RMB from Autovan on Saturday with the work completed as requested. The craftsmanship of Gary has been a joy to see - someone who takes pride in his excellent work. 

The motorhome now has been restored to a standard it deserves and we thoroughly recommend this Company.

Sundial


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Great stuff.

Any pictures of the work please, I love the quality of RMB.

Paul.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Work on RMB*

I hope this shows up!


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*RMB*

The 'lip' along the front had been added by Gary to catch the condensation from the windscreen....he had sandwiched both sound and heat materials between the ply board. We think it is actually a better construction than the original! Gary also had to accommodate the Alde heating pipework that sits on the top if the engine bay.

Sundial


----------

